# Bottle and carboy Drying Rack



## Bobp (Dec 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd share a pic of the drying rack I built out of scrap shelving material. it will hold 28 750ml and 2 - 5-6 gallon carboys upside down for clean gravity drying... it seems to work well after sanitizing. They are safe and can not tip over. After using it, I wish I had built one that would hold 6 carboys and one that just holds bottles...


----------



## Bobp (Dec 19, 2011)

I used a 1 3/8" hole saw for the bottle holes and a 2 1/2" for the carboy's. and there is a 6" board on edge accross the middle the pic does not show for extra support.. I am going to paint it white enamel so it can be easily cleaned.


----------



## buddy (Dec 19, 2011)

Great minds think alike. I made one very similar to this one. It holds 30 wine bottles. The only difference is that I didn't make any holes for draining carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob I used a 6" pvc coupling with some holes drilled in it for a carboy dryer. It worked well with the red handles on the carboys. Now a adys I never dry my carboys but store them with 1" of sanitizer in them.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2011)

I use a simple painter's bucket. The carboys sit on the rim (inverted) and the bucket catches the water. Works great on demijohns too and only costs $3 at Lowes.

for bottles, I use a bottle tree.


----------



## Bobp (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been using buckets up till now... but they make me nervous... i still work in the kitchen and i am constantly afraid one of the kids will knock one over... it is nearly impossible now though..


----------



## JohnT (Dec 21, 2011)

Simple solution, 

Duct tape them to the ceiling! 

No, Really, you could ... 

put the bucket in the corner to minimize the risk and put a weight (dumbell, brick, or just sand) in the bottom of the bucket first to minimize the ability to tip over (so that it's not so top-heavy).


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 21, 2011)

JohnT said:


> Simple solution,
> 
> Duct tape them to the ceiling!
> 
> No, Really, you could ...




The kids or the carboy bucket......


----------



## JohnT (Dec 21, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> The kids or the carboy bucket......



Why, the kids of course. You might break the carboy while hoisting it up to the ceiling! lol


----------

